# Canon EOS R Firmware 1.4.0



## HikeBike (Sep 12, 2019)

The firmware is now posted on the Canon USA site...but if you try to download it, you get a 404 error. Date shown is 9/26, which we can assume will be the release date.

Firmware changes:
Firmware Version 1.4.0 incorporates the following enhancement: 
1. Enhances eye detection Auto Focus (AF) for improved face and eye recognition at greater distances.
2. Improved Auto Focus (AF) performance helps the camera to focus on and track smaller subjects. 
3. Reduces lag time between the actual Auto Focus (AF) and the AF frame display for images in the viewfinder or on the LCD. 
4. Fixes a phenomenon in which the AF frame size cannot be changed in the Servo AF setting.
5. Fixes PTP communication vulnerability.


----------



## s69tuladhar (Sep 12, 2019)

Thanks. I checked it and got the same error. 26th it is then.


----------

